# Ballast? What do yo use?



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm looking for something that is FAST to load unload for ballast. I have a tonneau cover so it must be able to be slid into the back of the truck.

I was also thing about making a rig that slides into the 2" receiver that I can load weight into.

Thoughts?

What do you guys use?


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

beatle78;649741 said:


> I'm looking for something that is FAST to load unload for ballast. I have a tonneau cover so it must be able to be slid into the back of the truck.
> 
> I was also thing about making a rig that slides into the 2" receiver that I can load weight into.
> 
> ...


Do a search. You will find recent threads with at least 3 pages of posts. Use sand tubes from Home Depot / Lowes / Menards for removal of ballast. Menards by me has 70 lb bags, 10 lbs heavier than the other guys.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Last year I used sand salt mix from the town and put them in lobster bait boxes. They were a pain to move around and a pain to tie them down. This year I went and bought some cheap containers from wally world that have snap handles that keep them closed. Then I went to the depot and bought eight 50 lb bags of ice melt and four 50lb bags of salt. I picked up some cargo bars for the bed to hold them in place. You should look into something like this. You could put the cargo bar to the rear of the wheel wells and you can put a container between that and the tail gate. This way you have usable ballast in a container. Buy two containers and you can transfer the bags out of the back of the truck and into the empty container on the ground. Moving things less is key. Once in and once out.


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

My truck has a Salt Dogg in the back-when its full, I have plenty of ballast
My other truck we have a full pallet of salt most of the time. The pallet gets a rachet strap to keep it forward-total weight-2450#. We have a forklift so, it goes on and comes off pretty easily


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Here's a recent thread:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68165


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I have a 500# lead filled bumper that slides into into the 2" receiver


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

theplowmeister;649803 said:


> I have a 500# lead filled bumper that slides into into the 2" receiver


Plowmeister,

I like that idea! Got any pics you can share with the class?

Thanks!


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

how easy is it to install, and remove the 500lb lead bumper though? Without a piece of equipment, or alot of beer to intice friends to come over, I see it sitting on the ground alot.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

were could you purchase the lead? can we get some pics?


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

I just use a pallet of salt and load and unload using the forks on our skid, really works great and I need salt for the spreader anyway. But def look into a few of those sand bags at Lowes or where ever, they are only like 5 bucks a piece for like 70lb ones.......a few of those work great and you could leave your cover right on.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

I cast the lead in 6 ingots that are bolted onto the C-channel. that way I can unbolt and have 6 75# ingots to move.

I welded a nut onto a tube that had spikes welded to it. I then cast the lead around the nut-tube-spike.

Most tire shops are happy to give you their old wheel weights.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

That bumper could make a lot of bullets. If you can get your hands on a sail boat keal (sp?) they are lead.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Whats wrong with just loading salt in the back? I put half a pallet of salt in the back of my F350 and it works great. I have a forklift so it makes it easy in my case but even 20 bags isn't to bad to hand load.


----------



## Lil'PlowinMan93 (Nov 3, 2008)

Use salt bags. It kills two birds with one stone. Getcha ballast, and when you need to spread it you got it.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

Lil'PlowinMan93;650303 said:


> Use salt bags. It kills two birds with one stone. Getcha ballast, and when you need to spread it you got it.


not every truck needs to spread sometimes... this is jsut a good idea, because ballast normally gets in the way of loading snow blowers and other supplies


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Plowmeister, you are a genius! That's the best idea for ballast I have ever seen.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

i bet that 500 lbs hanging on your hitch feels like 8-900 set just behind the rear wheels towards the tail gate


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I have 4 2 foot X 2 foot X 2 inch steel plates. About 250 lbs each load with small Kubota tractor.


----------



## fordmstng66 (Dec 27, 2005)

i use the tube sand from lowes, home depot. Have to replace them every 2 years because they break open.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks Plowmeister! What a great idea and it doesn't take up any space in the back of your truck.


----------



## JeepTJ (Nov 4, 2006)

theplowmeister;649803 said:


> I have a 500# lead filled bumper that slides into into the 2" receiver


That must work well, since you don't have any room in the back of your Jeep to load salt or sand bags. For your next iteration of the "lead bumper", how about molding in round or rectangular holes near each end and fit in some extreme back-up lights for plow season. The c-channel will protect them from damage.

Fran


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

*Rock on*

We use a 1000# of Rip Rap or 6" to 9" rock(about 12 bucks), raise the bed and stack it against the tailgate on a 1 ton dump w/ 2wd. Then the rock is used for fill in a ditch.


----------



## future46r (Dec 15, 2007)

I have two rubbermade toughtote containers, 54 gals each, I leave my fifth wheel hitch in all winter and they squeeze in nicely between the hitch and tailgate. I put sand in one, salt in the other. I buy it in bulk at the quarry and just yesterday it only cost 30$ (380lbs of salt and 420lbs of sand/salt mix) total to get 400 pounds of each in the bins. They arent convenient to get in and out of once they are secured down but they are there for an emergency and i use them at the end of the season to replenish my smaller bins at my rental properties.


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

amscontr;650706 said:


> We use a 1000# of Rip Rap or 6" to 9" rock(about 12 bucks), raise the bed and stack it against the tailgate on a 1 ton dump w/ 2wd. Then the rock is used for fill in a ditch.


Thats a unique way to unload a dump


----------



## amscontr (Dec 7, 2007)

My bowtie;651246 said:


> Thats a unique way to unload a dump


Wrong picture, When the driver called and said he needed a new mirror on the right hand side, I thought he hit a tree limb or sign ?????


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i use sand, i have 13 60lbs bags as of now and it works great, but i will leave them in there all season long as the plow stays on all season long also. so removal isnt a big issue for me.


----------



## stumper1620 (Dec 19, 2004)

fordmstng66;650648 said:


> i use the tube sand from lowes, home depot. Have to replace them every 2 years because they break open.


I buy empty sand bags and make my own... that way I don't care if they break, I just drop the ripped bag into the new bag and tie it shut.


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

My uncle used to put patio stones in the back of his truck, this way you can still use your bed without taking anything out. He would make sure the stones were snug to the bed sides by adding wood around them. If you need more than one layer you can add 2 or 3 and still be able to put a snowblower, snow shovel, or walk behind spreader in the truck no problem.

-Mike


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I have a box of sand in the back bed.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

future46r;650744 said:


> I have two rubbermade toughtote containers, 54 gals each, I leave my fifth wheel hitch in all winter and they squeeze in nicely between the hitch and tailgate. I put sand in one, salt in the other. I buy it in bulk at the quarry and just yesterday it only cost 30$ (380lbs of salt and 420lbs of sand/salt mix) total to get 400 pounds of each in the bins. They arent convenient to get in and out of once they are secured down but they are there for an emergency and i use them at the end of the season to replenish my smaller bins at my rental properties.


Yep what i got setup also, gives nuff room to fit my snowblower in back between bins for an extra 200lbs, and still room to spare up front for my box of ice cold beer 

2x 68 liter Bins Tailings mixed with salt, tied to box tie downs for safety. 190Lbs each


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

amscontr;650706 said:


> We use a 1000# of Rip Rap or 6" to 9" rock(about 12 bucks), raise the bed and stack it against the tailgate on a 1 ton dump w/ 2wd. Then the rock is used for fill in a ditch.


Looks like my dog when he wants a belly rub


----------



## grsp (Oct 19, 2008)

just dont get why ballast is necessary. we have 14 trucks, all 3/4 ton or bigger and don't use ballast in any of them. extra weight in my opinion only means extra fuel and wear and tear on the truck. i guess if you are pushing a foot of snow, but isn't the idea to stay up with the storm. just my 2 cents!


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

grsp;658527 said:


> just dont get why ballast is necessary. we have 14 trucks, all 3/4 ton or bigger and don't use ballast in any of them. extra weight in my opinion only means extra fuel and wear and tear on the truck. i guess if you are pushing a foot of snow, but isn't the idea to stay up with the storm. just my 2 cents!


 Actually, I couldn't agree more...this thread is like nails down a chalkboard and I guess I just needed to be entertained.

Here's a brainstorm : If you find that you do need the weight, then why not just use salt bags? They come in 50's and 80's and can be easily moved. Also, if for some reason you were to get stuck on ice, in lets say a loading dock, then you can use the salt to burn a path out.

It's not rocket science folks, if this is a problem to figure out, then how do you get dressed in the morning, let alone resolve problems for your clients?

Here's 2 more cents


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

I use a back blade as ballast.

The point of a counter weight is to transfer the weight of the plow off of the front axle and move it to the rear axle.

I think it is not so much for pushing snow, it is for the going and the stopping in between plowing.

On my other trucks I use 8 - 80lb bags of concrete. $3.35 a bag.

Plowmeister: Great job. Is that all tire wheel weights?


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

If your looking for easy in and out sand bags have to be the easiest. I do


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

coldcoffee;658539 said:


> Actually, I couldn't agree more...this thread is like nails down a chalkboard and I guess I just needed to be entertained.
> 
> Here's a brainstorm : If you find that you do need the weight, then why not just use salt bags? They come in 50's and 80's and can be easily moved. Also, if for some reason you were to get stuck on ice, in lets say a loading dock, then you can use the salt to burn a path out.
> 
> ...


Ditto


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

QuadPlower;658633 said:


> Plowmeister: Great job. Is that all tire wheel weights?


Eyup 3 5 gal pails of them and a tank of OX, Acetylene


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

coldcoffee;658539 said:


> Actually, I couldn't agree more...this thread is like nails down a chalkboard and I guess I just needed to be entertained.
> 
> Here's a brainstorm : If you find that you do need the weight, then why not just use salt bags? They come in 50's and 80's and can be easily moved. Also, if for some reason you were to get stuck on ice, in lets say a loading dock, then you can use the salt to burn a path out.
> 
> ...


Pretty close minded are we?

Anyone can learn something from the simpliest question.

If the question was not asked, I never would have seen plowmeister's AWESOME lead bumper.

Sometimes it's good to see what other people do to solve simple tasks.

p.s. plowmeister, you da man! wesport


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

Some people think that what they are doing is the best. And for them it might be. If you don't run ballast, then people that do are stupid. Or if you haven't thought to use salt as ballast then you must not be smart enough to put your pants on in the morning.

There are several ways to be right in the plowing business. Straight blade - V blade. Per push, per hour, per season. Straight price for a drive or different prices for different amount of snow. 4x4 or 2x4. Sub contract or hire more people. Snow blower or Snow shoveler. Residential or Commerical. Western, SnowDogg, Meyer, Boss, Fisher. Bagged salt or by the ton. Salt or cloride. 

The sad thing is when someone tells someone else that they are wrong because they aren't doing it their way.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

theplowmeister;658938 said:


> Eyup 3 5 gal pails of them and a tank of OX, Acetylene


I love to melt stuff with a tourch. That would have been a blast to make. I have a turkey frier with what I like to call the Jet Engine. I wonder if that would get hot enough to melt the lead. Would be a little cheaper than the OxAcet.


----------



## jason t. (Mar 29, 2006)

For all of you ballast doubters out there, this is right off of the Western Plow website.

"Ballast
When ballast is required it must be secured behind the rear wheels in a manner which prevents it from sliding during normal driving. Ballast shall not exceed 1000 lbs.
Western Products offers an optional ballast retainer kit (62849) for this purpose. "

I could not find a vehicle in the Quick Match that did not require ballast under a f-450.


----------



## beatle78 (Nov 23, 2008)

QuadPlower;659671 said:


> I love to melt stuff with a tourch. That would have been a blast to make. I have a turkey frier with what I like to call the Jet Engine. I wonder if that would get hot enough to melt the lead. Would be a little cheaper than the OxAcet.


http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_yo...de_a_lab_situation_to_separate_gold_from_lead

Looks like you'll need 621F to get it to melt.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Ballast is key...

For now it's sand bags and ice melt bags.

Real soon it'll be a smaller v-box and salt.


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

beatle78;659861 said:


> http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_yo...de_a_lab_situation_to_separate_gold_from_lead
> 
> Looks like you'll need 621F to get it to melt.


Heck I could do that on my grill.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

amscontr;650706 said:


> We use a 1000# of Rip Rap or 6" to 9" rock(about 12 bucks), raise the bed and stack it against the tailgate on a 1 ton dump w/ 2wd. Then the rock is used for fill in a ditch.


The problem here is that the driver wasn't wearing a shirt (too concerned about truckers tan) and looks a little young.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

coldcoffee;658539 said:


> Actually, I couldn't agree more...this thread is like nails down a chalkboard and I guess I just needed to be entertained.
> 
> Here's a brainstorm : If you find that you do need the weight, then why not just use salt bags? They come in 50's and 80's and can be easily moved. Also, if for some reason you were to get stuck on ice, in lets say a loading dock, then you can use the salt to burn a path out.
> 
> ...


I hope I can be this awesome one day!


----------



## snowayodahiway (Nov 16, 2008)

480 lbs of 60 lb sandbags behind the rear axle.


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

We use ******* ballast. Several reasons for ballast IMHO.
1.)Easier on front end of truck by leveraging weight on truck, less bounce & axle hop. Weight counteracts plow to make a better 50%/50% weight distribution. How well do most pickups drive in 2x even w/o plow anyway?
2.)Traction. More ground pressure @ tire = more traction. We plow decent amounts of snow on unpaved surfaces in uneven terrain.
3.)Better ride in 3/4 & 1 ton trucks 
4.)Mileage on most these trucks is crummy @ best. Plow on front doesn't help this, the ballast doesn't hurt fuel mileage much I don't think.
We ballast and yes we are putting a couple more chains fore & aft. Feel that behind rear axle is most effective location for ballast. BTW figuring on size/volume of rock, probably weighs between 1000 & 1200 lbs. Use tractor w/ bucket & cable sling to remove & install in about 10 minutes.


----------



## Lil STX Ford (Nov 27, 2008)

sh*t would that ever hurt the back of head on a heavy frontal accident


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

Lil STX Ford;661367 said:


> sh*t would that ever hurt the back of head on a heavy frontal accident


Truck isn't driven on road much w/ this ballast. Tractor & rock are on site. We load ballast, plow then remove ballast when finished, we also don't run truck w/ plow mounted unless we are plowing. Challenging sites, needs lots o' ballast. Normally run patio blocks in a ballast retaining frame. Other truck has sander in the back for ballast. Even w/ rock the truck is nowhere near hitting overload springs.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Again..... 50lb bags of salt.. Easy in easy out. That rock would be a ***** to have come through the cab


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

That rock made me laugh. That goes with the old saying "Run what you brung" Got a rock, use a rock.

Side note question. I don't have a salt spreader so I don't know. But I always see them up on high platforms like you have in the back ground. Can you load it into your truck that way or do you use the loader with forks?


----------



## yardsmith (Jan 3, 2000)

real easy- the salt I keep in the bed for the spreader- serves double duty


----------



## adksnowo (Dec 14, 2005)

QuadPlower;662186 said:


> That rock made me laugh. That goes with the old saying "Run what you brung" Got a rock, use a rock.
> 
> Side note question. I don't have a salt spreader so I don't know. But I always see them up on high platforms like you have in the back ground. Can you load it into your truck that way or do you use the loader with forks?


Hey the rock was free and available! Like I said rock is loaded on site and not really driven on the road. Too hazardous to drive on road. Hasn't moved yet, we chain down w/ 4 seperate chains & binders. The spreader is loaded w/ tractor. Welded a chain hook to bucket, spreader has balanced lift point. Lift spreader, drive truck under, secure w/ chains & binders and done. Takes about 10 min. to put spreader in truck. Spreader mostly stays in older site truck for the duration of winter. Rock is loaded in the same manner.


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

grsp;658527 said:


> just dont get why ballast is necessary. we have 14 trucks, all 3/4 ton or bigger and don't use ballast in any of them. extra weight in my opinion only means extra fuel and wear and tear on the truck. i guess if you are pushing a foot of snow, but isn't the idea to stay up with the storm. just my 2 cents!


I use the salt I am going to be spreading. If I don't have ballast in the back of my truck the traction is TERRIBLE when in 2wd. Plus the plow hits the road alot when going over bumps. With ballast in the plow never hits the road, traction is great in 2wd, the ride is MUCH better, and you can push much more snow. Remember the whole Mass X Velocity equation?? Well you are adding to your mass and therefore can push more snow further, but even better than that, you can push more snow EASIER.

I would say stick 1,000 pounds in the back of one of your 14 3/4 ton trucks and go plow with it. See if you can tell the difference.

My two cents.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

I found new ballast.

Today's episode is brought to you by the letter "H." H is for HEAVY! About 850lbs.


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

Well at first I thought The Plowmeister was king of this thread but Ocean Trvlr came in a close second. My method is a PITA way for getting 3600# on the back of my truck. All I have is a chainfall and a beam, no loader. They're former ballast weights from an aircraft tug.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

OCEAN you rock but the ******* in me has to place the crown of beer tabs on the head of ADK! Thats the way i roll too! If it looks heavy and i can get it in the back of my truck.... then its going in and when im done with it..... the ol reverse power brake comes in handy to get it out of my truck... Some of the things that we think of over a few busch lights.


----------



## 4u2nv (Jan 29, 2008)

unimogr;712507 said:


> Well at first I thought The Plowmeister was king of this thread but Ocean Trvlr came in a close second. My method is a PITA way for getting 3600# on the back of my truck. All I have is a chainfall and a beam, no loader. They're former ballast weights from an aircraft tug.


That's a serious setup you have there! It really requires ballast? More pics of that please...


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

Haha, thanks guys. I'm very proud of my new ballast. That came from the scrap dumpster at a big metal fab shop in the Boston area. They make bridges and other *ridiculously* huge metal things. I built a frame of 4x4s to keep it from sliding. Forklift takes it in and out though I may just leave it in the rest of the winter since I love the way my truck rides with some weight on the SuperSprings I've added in the rear.


----------



## DFLS (Dec 24, 2007)

Daniels pull plow and nine 5 gallon buckets(about 70lbs each) filled with sand/salt mix, two toro snowblowers. Plywood base with partitions to keep everything in place.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

two the poster that that claims no need for ballast. i know one company would not install a plow on my truck when i bought it. 99 f350 xtra cab diesel shortbed because it required more than 1000lb ballast to make it safe for driving.... not while plowing. because with no weight on the rear you could have a bad situation get worse with 900lbs of plow on the front in an accident with loss of traction. i did get another shop to put it on but one place said no we wont do it. there is a rating for ballast weights for trucks, for the size of plow that is going on it. maybe on a 1-ton dump and up no. and maybe they were blowing smoke up my pooper because they were too busy or something but..... thats what i was told. and personally i have a 65 gal of fuel in my truck for fill loaders. its good for 500lbs


----------



## loudredram (Jan 29, 2008)

I throw my mother-in-law in the bed ....... shes more than enough for ballast


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> I'm very proud of my new ballast. That came from the scrap dumpster at a big metal fab shop in the Boston area. They make bridges and other ridiculously huge metal things.


I figured that was a mooring in your bed. You sure it's only 850#??? I was told my blocks weigh between 1800 and 1900 # a piece and your H looks to have more mass. There's a hollow section on the bottom of my blocks and with the both of them on the bed climbing hills takes a bit longer.


----------



## OceanTrvlr (Nov 5, 2007)

It's a cutoff from an I beam used to make a part of a bridge, I think.

I beams are rated by pounds-per-foot and they told me this one was somewhere between 400 and 450/foot. The end is cut at an angle so I took the average length as 26". At 400/ft that would be 866lbs, but at 450 that would be 975lbs. So, my guestimate is somewhere between 850 and 1000.









Hasn't slowed my truck down at all. I see increased weight as having the ability to push more snow.


----------



## Turbodiesel (Aug 5, 2008)

2 ton of bulk


----------



## unimogr (Feb 18, 2004)

> That's a serious setup you have there! It really requires ballast? More pics of that please...


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=61070&highlight=unimog


----------

